# Shortest grass like plants



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I have some grass in my 29 gal. It grows to about 3 inches I guess. Wouldn't you know, I just pulled out a bunch yesterday. If you give me a little time, I can send you some just for the shipping. I'll try to find out the name of it. But it looks like what you would find in any body normal lawn.

Well I looked but I can't find the name of it. Sorry


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Hairgrass, dwarf sags, and Echinodorus tenellus also looks like grass. They grow faster then microswords also.


----------



## AquaGhost (Sep 29, 2006)

My "dwarf" sags seem to have leaf of more than 8 inches occasionally, so this plant may not fit your qualification.

or I may be having a giant specie instead


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Dwarf hairgrass (_Eleocharis parvula_) might work well.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

In my experience "dwarf" sags ain't. Dwarf that is. I've got some whose leaves are floating on the top of the water in a 55. The _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ has stayed nicely short for me at around 3" max.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Daniel*Swords said:


> Dwarf hairgrass (_Eleocharis parvula_) might work well.


Probably the best option right there.


Dwarf sag(Sagittaria subulata) is iffy. If it stays in dwarf form then you're good to go. but if the plant decideds to reach for the surface and flower you will have a bunch of 12"+ plants. In tall tanks it will stay dwarf. in med to low tanks you will wind up with tall sag. I have some in my 20 gal and it grows tall. in my 75 show it stays small. And they are all from the same group of 8 original plants. Originally received they were about 8" tall. 
So for a low carpet your best bet is going to be Dwarf hair.
Micro swords can get a little "tall" for micros I have some that are 5".


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Blacksunshine said:


> In tall tanks it will stay dwarf. in med to low tanks you will wind up with tall sag. I have some in my 20 gal and it grows tall. in my 75 show it stays small. And they are all from the same group of 8 original plants. Originally received they were about 8" tall.


Interesting, sort of an anti-stunting? lol. In my 75G most all of the dwarf sag has never exceeded 4" tall. Not sure of maybe the lighting keeps it compact or not? Like maybe in small tank with less intense lighting it tries to grow up to get more light? I have 4 flourescent bulbs (4' long) 2X odno over my 75g, guestimating about 200W equivelent.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Lilaeopsis novea-zelandiae has stayed at around 2" for me. I have it in two tanks: a 40g with Turface and 192w of 8800k CF; and a 20H with ADA Aqua Soil and a 55w GE 9325. Both tanks have pressurized CO2.

Needless to say it is spreading faster in the higher light 40, but the height is consistent in both tanks.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

Lilaeopsis novea-zelandiae grows up to 6" from my researches. That is too high IMO becasue I want only 2-3" grass like plants. 

I love the way Utricularia graminifolia looks. Where can i get them that's willing to ship them at this time of year to MN.???


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Howdy fellow Minnesotan. 

AaronT used to have some U. graminifolia. He still may.

Check out the for sale forum and post your request. If someone has it they'll ship it to you.

Besides, it's better to get plants shipped in the fall/winter/spring than the summer. Plants can handle temperatures down to just a few degrees above freezing without dying. I know lots of people who keep plants ready for shipping in the vegetable crisper in their fridge.

OTOH, extreme heat will absolutely melt plants within just a few hours. Just ask people in Arizona what it's like to try and get plants shipped to them during the summer.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

yo fellow MN, i just started growing some UG and if it works out i can give you guys some ^^


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

BUCKEYEMOLDED said:


> Utricularia graminifolia


I just did a search on this plant and it is beautiful! I would definitely go with this one. In fact, I think I've decided to add this to my list of plants for my 50g.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I just started a 6" area of my tank to see how it does. I will keep you posted


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I got some UG from Wolf a few weeks ago and it's not doing too well.
it almost seems like it's growing more hair roots than leaves thus far.
I would try a little first in your tank before investing a whole lot in it.
I have eco-complete, ferts, 4wpg, but I don't have compressed Co2.
Wolf's Eleocharis parvula isn't doing well either so that may need Co2.
Thus far I've grown Glossostigma elatinoides and Elatine triandra well,
so I guess without compressed Co2 you can still enjoy a foreground,
just not every picture perfect one you see.


----------

